# Long Distance Sling



## kvfalcon (Jan 20, 2014)

When I'm going out in search of coyotes or hogs I tend to cover a lot of ground.  I'll cover several miles over the course of the day and I have a real problem with my sling always sliding off of shoulder.  I'm curious to see what others are using to avoid the same problem.  

I've tried an Outdoor Connection sling and it literally began to fall apart after just one soggy hunt.  I'm currently using a Butler Creek sling and although it's holding up, it's a real pain to constantly adjust.  

On other forums I see a lot of folks using simple leather military slings.  They say they like them because they can lengthen them enough to carry their rifles across their back.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 20, 2014)

Try a "Claw" rifle sling....A company called Quake makes then
and they are avail everywhere...About $20.00 and made of thick rubber
and will not slip off your shoulder.....I have had one for 2-3 years
and goes with me on all rifle and Black Powder hunts....


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 20, 2014)

I use a Butler Creek Mountain sling, very simple sling to use.

http://www.butler-creek.com/products/mountain_slings.html


----------



## deadend (Jan 20, 2014)

The Ultraflex are the best I've used.  

http://sloganoutdoors.com/


----------



## TJay (Jan 20, 2014)

I like the Claw too.


----------



## Darien1 (Jan 20, 2014)

I use the canvas and leather slings that are designed for the SKS rifles.  Cheap and they stay put on your shoulder.


----------



## kvfalcon (Jan 20, 2014)

deadend said:


> The Ultraflex are the best I've used.
> 
> http://sloganoutdoors.com/



This looks interesting.  I'll have to check it out!


----------



## kvfalcon (Jan 20, 2014)

Darien1 said:


> I use the canvas and leather slings that are designed for the SKS rifles.  Cheap and they stay put on your shoulder.



That's all I'm after!  I get tired of having to keep constant pressure on the sling to keep it from riding off of my shoulder.  Even my current Butler Creek sling with it's little rubber "nubbies" won't stay put for very long.


----------



## donald-f (Jan 21, 2014)

Maybe you need to workout more and develop more shoulder. I use a leather one long enough to go over my head and 1 shoulder. No way it can slide off and it is adjusted so I can hook it around elbow to steady my aim while standing with no support.


----------



## kvfalcon (Jan 21, 2014)

donald-f said:


> Maybe you need to workout more and develop more shoulder. I use a leather one long enough to go over my head and 1 shoulder. No way it can slide off and it is adjusted so I can hook it around elbow to steady my aim while standing with no support.



Yeah...that's not an issue.  And I frequently wear a back pack so slinging it across my back is not going to work.  Although I've read where some right-handed shooters actually sling it across their left shoulder as they feel it's a better balance for longer hikes and allows for quicker target acquisition.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Feb 19, 2014)

I use a VTAC Vickers padded sling. It is a tactical sling that keeps the rifle across the chest, like you see soldiers carrying their rifles in pics. I made a couple nylon loops for the rifle. Keeps both hands free to move vines, etc., yet rifle stays ready for a quick shot. Two thumbs up.

VTAC sling at amazon


----------



## 660griz (Feb 21, 2014)

Just slinging over the shoulder is going to be tough to keep in place no matter the sling. Across the chest or across the back would be the most secure. Also, you may like http://www.cabelas.com/product/Eberlestock-Tailhook-Pack/753428.uts

This is what I use and it is great for long hikes with a bow or gun. I can get to either quickly.


----------



## triton (Feb 21, 2014)

The Quake Claw is the way to go


----------



## Dean (Feb 21, 2014)

*Try a button*

had an 'ole' timer tell me one time that he sowed a button on the shoulder of his hunting shirt, helped keep the gun sling in place and kept it from sliding off his shoulder, but also made it "readily" available if he needed to draw on an animal fast.....


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 21, 2014)

Dean said:


> had an 'ole' timer tell me one time that he sowed a button on the shoulder of his hunting shirt, helped keep the gun sling in place and kept it from sliding off his shoulder, but also made it "readily" available if he needed to draw on an animal fast.....



I knew an old timer who did the button thing on his hunting shirts and jackets. He swore by it. He liked to use a leather shooting sling and they got slick with wear and age. Just goes to show than very little is really new. Same old problems and some old but innovative solutions.


----------



## ol mike (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.strattoncustom.com/Slings/


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Feb 23, 2014)

I like to carry mine in front or on the side. been deployed for several months and leaned to carry my M4 in the front. Sounds kind of funny at first but seems to work well with binos hanging from the chest as well. I use the safari sling while walking miles during a hog hunt
check out Boonie Packer Safari Sling


----------



## FISHANDHUNT81 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Limbsaver Kodiak lite*

I have one of these and they are great. Only around $25 also.


----------



## rvick (Feb 24, 2014)

a thick neoprene sling is the best i've found


----------

